# Problems with Ati 5770 on gentoo with ati-drivers

## piponazo

I just bought a graphic card ATI HD 5770 and I am having troubles with it in Gentoo. Before this purchase a nvidia card was installed in my system. Here are the steps I followed to make the migration from nvidia to ATI 

 unmerge nvidia-drivers 

 edit /etc/make.con replacing nvidia to fglrx

 install ati-drivers (9.9-r2)

 and modify the /etc/X11/xorg.conf

I am able to start my system with the desktop environment (gnome) but at the right bottom corner a watermark is shown with the title "AMD - Unsupported hardware". Some times, when I'm handling several windows the system becomes unstable, appearing some stuffs in the screen like "confetti". It is possible that this issue is due to the driver that doesn't support my card ? I should try with the open drivers ? There is anyway of remove the watermak from the screen ? There are any other people with the new family of ati cards (5000) who has faced with these problems?

Thanks in advance.[/b]

----------

## Strowi

hi there,

i just got the gigabyte radeon 5770 via mail today.

I am having the same issues, but i guess this is because of the ati/amd drivers.

on the phoronix-forum there was a posting regarding echoing sth. to the file /etc/ati/signature or so to remove the watermark...

But i guess the best way would be to wait until .. ahem.. was it tomorrow? when they will release new linux-drivers that will officially support the new 5xxx series....

ps: take a look at these 2 links:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_juniper&num=8

http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19585

----------

## Raptor85

It's actually pretty funny, look at their website, they don't list ANY drivers for the HD 5xxx series yet (not even for windows)

http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/drivers.aspx

I guess until they release the new version the windows driver cd is the only place with drivers for the 5xxx series

----------

## Strowi

uhmm... try this -> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx even 5xxx series

----------

## Strowi

update: by accident i found the ati-drivers-9.10 beta driver in the sabayon-overlay. Although the version number is lower than the current one, it is the latest driver that is also supposed to work with .31-kernels.

Can't test it atm, maybe it works for you...

----------

## skibbi

Yesterday they presented the final version of 9.10 catalyst drivers with support for the new HD5xxx series. It isn't in portage right now but is should be soon. If you can't wait, then edit the 9.9-r2 ebuild to fit you needs.  :Smile: 

----------

## Strowi

hi,

i tested the ati-installer 9.10 drivers yesterday, but it seems the watermark is still present...

guess i will have to try again or wait for the next release...

----------

## Kingoftherings

 *piponazo wrote:*   

> I should try with the open drivers ?
> 
> [/b]

 

No.  The open drivers don't even support modesetting yet for the R800 chips.  You'd probably rather have a watermark than no X at all.

Seems kind of dumb that AMD would put in a watermark.  I think you'd know your hardware isn't supported, and it doesn't need to constantly block your view to tell you.

----------

## piponazo

Hi people, sorry for not being able to answer before. Finally my graphic card was faulty. This issue with "confetti" and the instability always happened both in windows and linux, after few minutes of normal use. I'm waiting now for the online shop to receive the new card. I hope the problem with the watermark will be solved in future versions of the drivers.

----------

## skibbi

The watermark can be removed easily:

Just install an official driver, like 9.9-r2 from portage, then backup the file 

```
/etc/ati/signature
```

Now install your preferred driver which comes with the watermark. After that, overwrite the new /etc/ati/signature with the one from the 9.9-r2 driver release. Restart X and be happy.   :Very Happy: 

BTW this driver should be newer (link at bottom of the page), than the one of 9.10 package and it has OpenCL Support.

----------

## energyman76b

that removes 'Testing use only' not 'Unsupported Hardware' for 'Unsupported Hardware' make sure you are using the control file from 9.10 or later.

----------

## Strowi

hi,

after reading the release notes it seems the 5770 isn't on the supported cards list, only the 58xx series is. So that explains why the watermark is there. But for now no way to completely remove it.

----------

## skibbi

 *Strowi wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> after reading the release notes it seems the 5770 isn't on the supported cards list, only the 58xx series is. So that explains why the watermark is there. But for now no way to completely remove it.

 

Try the drivers for the Stream SDK (i posted the link above) - they should support your card.

----------

## slackbassist

Bumping this, as AMD came out with 9.11 today, which solves the problem.

Link is here

----------

## Strowi

thx, that problem solved. But does anyone know if the new version is compatible to xorg-server-1.7 ?

----------

## energyman76b

 *Strowi wrote:*   

> thx, that problem solved. But does anyone know if the new version is compatible to xorg-server-1.7 ?

 

probably not. Have a look at the release notes.

----------

## Strowi

yep, correct.

I am already waiting for the opensource drivers to get support for the 5xxx series... but that might just take some time....

----------

## Shadow Skill

I'm using the 9.11 drivers (Just got my 5770 yesterday.) and I still have the watermark issue....

Edit: 

Nevermind I just deleted signature and control and reinstalled and the watermark went away.

----------

